# [Fluxbox] Ecran noir (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

J'ai un autre problème : depuis un certains, Fluxbox ne se lance plus. Quand je démarre Fluxbox, j'ai un écran noir, avec le curseur de la souris. J'ai le même problème sur tous les comptes utilisateurs, y compris root. J'ai supprimé et réinstallé Fluxbox, sans résultat.

----------

## Enlight

Et quand tu fais un clic droit sur cet écran noir, ça donne quoi?

edit : et le lien t'as déjà été donné mais LIS le tout premier sticky de ce forum!!!

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : et le lien t'as déjà été donné mais LIS le tout premier sticky de ce forum!!!

 

bah celle là elle me démangeait sur l'autre post mais j'ai eu peur de me faire flammer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Quote:*   

> Et quand tu fais un clic droit sur cet écran noir, ça donne quoi?

 

Rien...

 *Quote:*   

> et le lien t'as déjà été donné mais LIS le tout premier sticky de ce forum!!!

 

Et ? De quels infos avez vous besoin ?

----------

## vishnoo

Salut,

je pense que j'ai le même problème que toi avec fluxbox (je l'ai pas résolu et j'ai essayé d'autres wm qui marchent tous au poil (fvwm,e17,gnome,kde,xfce,icewm...))

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.12-r1  -bigger-fonts -disablexmb +gnome +imlib -kde +nls +truetype -xinerama 0 kB 
```

Chez moi, fluxbox met bien 2 minutes à se lancer avec X qui occupe 98% du cpu pendant ce temps, mais après il marche très bien.

Rien d'anormal dans dmesg, rien d'alarmant sur la console où j'ai fait startx, sauf des fois ou ça plante et il est pas arrivé a se connecter au serveur X:

```
fatal IO error 104 (...) on X server
```

Le seul post où j'a vu qch de similaire c'est https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320485.html

Bon ça apporte pas grand chose, sauf peut-être de te dire que tu n'est pas le seul... j'avais un peu mis de côté ce problème...

----------

## Enlight

la manière dont tu lances X (startx (si oui tu donnes le .xinitrc) x/k/g/dm) les logs de X etc...

----------

## bosozoku

C'est marqué à la fin de l'emerge pourtant... Utilisez le flag disablexmb si vous avez un problème de lenteur.

----------

## vishnoo

Bah, pour moi c'est un peu bizarre car pour fluxbox il foire en chargant le drm en fait:

(je lance les wm avec startx avec un .xinitrc le plus basique possible)

```

 $ diff Xorg.e17.log Xorg.fluxbox.log

14c14

< (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Thu Jun 23 01:08:09 2005

---

> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Thu Jun 23 01:02:40 2005

47,48c47,48

< Using vt 8

< (--) using VT number 8

---

> Using vt 9

> (--) using VT number 9

658,665c658,659

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xcc879000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xcc879000 to 0xb3ca0000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe4000000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

< (II) VIA(0): [dri] visual configs initialized.

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe8000000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] mmio Registers = 0xe8000000

< (II) VIA(0): [dri] mmio mapped.

---

> (II) VIA(0): [drm] drmAddMap failed

> (EE) VIA(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

682,696c676

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] drmAgpEnabled succeeded

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] agpAddr = 0xe0000000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] agpBase = (nil)

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] agpAddr = 0xe0000000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] agpSize = 0x01e00000

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] agp physical addr = 0x00000000

< (II) VIA(0): [dri] use agp.

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] FBFreeStart= 0x00900000 FBFreeEnd= 0x03fbe000 FBSize= 0x036be000

< (II) VIA(0): [dri] frame buffer initialized.

< (II) VIA(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

< (II) VIA(0): [DRI] installation complete

< (II) VIA(0): [dri] kernel data initialized.

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] Initialized AGP ring-buffer, size 0x200000 at AGP offset 0x1e00000.

< (II) VIA(0): direct rendering enabled

---

> (II) VIA(0): direct rendering disabled

698,703c678,683

< (--) VIA(0): Timed   libc YUV420 copy... 2626062. Throughput: 451.8 MiB/s.

< (--) VIA(0): Timed kernel YUV420 copy... 2762753. Throughput: 429.4 MiB/s.

< (--) VIA(0): Timed    SSE YUV420 copy... 2535904. Throughput: 467.9 MiB/s.

< (--) VIA(0): Timed    MMX YUV420 copy... 2456642. Throughput: 483.0 MiB/s.

< (--) VIA(0): Timed 3DNow! YUV420 copy... 2526473. Throughput: 469.6 MiB/s.

< (--) VIA(0): Timed   MMX2 YUV420 copy... 2603208. Throughput: 455.8 MiB/s.

---

> (--) VIA(0): Timed   libc YUV420 copy... 2691897. Throughput: 440.7 MiB/s.

> (--) VIA(0): Timed kernel YUV420 copy... 3078898. Throughput: 385.3 MiB/s.

> (--) VIA(0): Timed    SSE YUV420 copy... 2778567. Throughput: 427.0 MiB/s.

> (--) VIA(0): Timed    MMX YUV420 copy... 2665752. Throughput: 445.1 MiB/s.

> (--) VIA(0): Timed 3DNow! YUV420 copy... 2779799. Throughput: 426.8 MiB/s.

> (--) VIA(0): Timed   MMX2 YUV420 copy... 2749671. Throughput: 431.5 MiB/s.

755d734

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] Cleaning up DMA ring-buffer.

757d735

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] Initialized AGP ring-buffer, size 0x200000 at AGP offset 0x1e00000.

759c737,738

< (II) VIA(0): [drm] Cleaning up DMA ring-buffer.

---

> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

> (II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

C'est très étrange, y'a qu'avec fluxbox que ça fait ça...

EDIT : merci bosozoku  :Smile: 

allez hop recompil

----------

## vishnoo

[solved] bon pour moi en tout cas c'est ce que disait bosozoku  :Smile: 

J'éspère que tu as le même problème Neuromancien, et que tu pourras rajouter un petit solved qui fait toujours plaisir.

C'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention à ce style de message, j'avais emergé fluxbox avec plein de choses, et c'est le style de remarque qui serait bienvenue d'être gardée dans mon emerge.log. Enfin bon j'avais il vu trainer des scripts pour ça il me semble....

----------

## CryoGen

y'a pas un repertoire de config genre ~/.fluxbox que tu pourrai tenter de supprimer ou mieux deplacer/renommer pour que flux en genere un nouveau et voir si le probleme ne vient pas de fichier de conf corrompu ?

----------

## TTK

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  De quels infos avez vous besoin ?

 

Ben ton .xinitrc par exemple, un top -U ton_nom_utilisateur, les USE flags que tu as utilisés pour compiler fluxbox, le modèle de ta carte graphique, nom prénom date de naissance, le pilote utilisé dans xorg, voire même un extrait du xorg.conf. Il me semble que fluxbox utilise l'extension composite, ça peut venir de là.

Et sinon comment tu t'en sors ? Ton clavier répond toujours ? Tu peux revenir en console ?

----------

## vishnoo

Oui, c'est vrai ça Neuromancien, donne nous des nouvelles  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Ton problème est certainement lié à disablexmb (plein de message sur le forums concernant le problème) :

```
-=[bapt@baptux64]=<Failed 1>=(~)> euse -i disablexmb               <(15:44:46)>

global use flags (searching: disablexmb)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: disablexmb)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] disablexmb (x11-wm/fluxbox):

Disable XMB. Works around bug 65186.
```

Donc : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65186

puis : 

```
euse -E disablexmb

emerge -pv fluxbox
```

Essaye et tu verras ...

Chez moi ça a marcher comme ça.

----------

## Neuromancien

euse -E disablexmb me donne une erreur :

```
tux jerome # euse -E disablexmb

readlink: Trop de arguments.

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « readlink --help ».

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

readlink: Trop de arguments.

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « readlink --help ».

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

readlink: Trop de arguments.

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « readlink --help ».

readlink: Trop de arguments.

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « readlink --help ».

ERROR: /make.defaults is not readable
```

J'ai essayé en modifiant la variable USE avec "-disablexmb" sans résultat.

----------

## vishnoo

et si tu fais simplement ceci Neuromancien, ça marche pas ? :

```

$ echo "x11-wm/fluxbox disablemxb" >> /etc/portage/package.use

$ emerge -av fluxbox

```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> et si tu fais simplement ceci Neuromancien, ça marche pas ? :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ echo "x11-wm/fluxbox disablemxb" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

Non...

----------

## Neuromancien

Précision : je lance Fluxbox avec la commande startx et startfluxbox dans mon fichier ~/.xinitrc.

----------

## Enlight

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Précision : je lance Fluxbox avec la commande startx et startfluxbox dans mon fichier ~/.xinitrc.

 

A priori c'est exec startfluxbox qu'il faut mettre, moi il me semble que je mettais juste le path complet /usr/bin/startfluxbox.

Tu devrais quand même regarder les doc gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/fluxbox-config.xml

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Précision : je lance Fluxbox avec la commande startx et startfluxbox dans mon fichier ~/.xinitrc. 
> 
> A priori c'est exec startfluxbox qu'il faut mettre, moi il me semble que je mettais juste le path complet /usr/bin/startfluxbox.
> 
> Tu devrais quand même regarder les doc gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/fluxbox-config.xml

 

Ca ne donne rien...  :Sad: 

----------

## TTK

Salut

Pourquoi tu nous donnes pas carrément ton .xinitrc ? Et un top lancé une fois que X est lancé ?

Ajoute, juste avant le exec startfluxbox, une ligne comme:

```

sleep 60 && top -b -n 1 > ~/letop

```

Et envoie ce fichier letop sur le forum.

Sinon moi dans mon .xinitrc j'ai exec fluxbox, pas startfluxbox ...

----------

## Neuromancien

.xinitrc :

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/numlockx

#startxfce4

exec startfluxbox
```

letop :

```
top - 13:57:09 up  1:42,  2 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.06, 0.02

Tasks:  93 total,   3 running,  90 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  9.5% us,  0.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 88.9% id,  1.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    255128k total,   243696k used,    11432k free,    15624k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,        0k used,   506036k free,    76976k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            

10472 root      15   0  176m  30m 5516 R  7.8 12.3   1:45.32 X                  

11301 jerome    15   0 19432  10m 7320 S  5.9  4.4   0:00.46 ROX-Filer          

    1 root      16   0  1452  472  416 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.75 init               

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0           

    4 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            

    9 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            

   18 root       7 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.32 vesafb             

   20 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid             

  100 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kblockd/0          

  159 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush            

  160 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 pdflush            

  162 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0              

  161 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kswapd0            

  164 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsIO              

  165 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsCommit          

  166 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsSync            

  167 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfslogd/0          

  168 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfsdatad/0         

  169 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfsbufd            

  759 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod            

 1073 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.47 khubd              

 1482 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt           

 1819 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0              

 2045 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0          

 2046 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1          

 2497 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 reiserfs/0         

 2654 root      16   0  1940 1076  624 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.05 devfsd             

 6805 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald          

 9161 root      16   0  1896  576  492 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 metalog            

 9165 root      15   0  1512  500  436 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 metalog            

 9569 root      22   0  1464  460  404 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 dhcpcd             

 9627 root      24   0  2316 1156  976 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.00 mysqld_safe        

 9710 mysql     18   0 39196 5388 2568 S  0.0  2.1   0:00.00 mysqld             

 9711 mysql     16   0 39196 5388 2568 S  0.0  2.1   0:00.00 mysqld             

 9712 mysql     20   0 39196 5388 2568 S  0.0  2.1   0:00.00 mysqld             

 9713 mysql     20   0 39196 5388 2568 S  0.0  2.1   0:00.00 mysqld             

 9721 root      16   0 28436  11m 7336 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.03 apache2            

 9761 root      16   0  5984 3240 1480 S  0.0  1.3   0:07.22 cupsd              

 9804 apache    15   0 27704  10m 6760 S  0.0  4.2   0:00.00 apache2            

 9831 apache    16   0 28436  11m 7356 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.00 apache2            

 9832 apache    16   0 28436  11m 7356 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.00 apache2            

 9833 apache    16   0 28436  11m 7356 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.00 apache2            

 9834 apache    16   0 28436  11m 7356 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.00 apache2            

 9835 apache    20   0 28436  11m 7356 S  0.0  4.7   0:00.00 apache2            

10280 root      16   0  1704  700  592 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.00 cron               

10320 root      16   0  7792 5600 2400 S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 miniserv.pl        

10334 root      17   0  2244 1200  964 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.02 login              

10335 root      17   0  2244 1144  908 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 login              

10336 root      16   0  1488  572  500 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 agetty             

10337 root      16   0  1488  572  500 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 agetty             

10338 root      16   0  1488  572  500 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 agetty             

10339 root      16   0  1488  572  500 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 agetty             

10454 jerome    16   0  4068 1588 1308 S  0.0  0.6   0:00.02 bash               

10460 jerome    17   0  3320 1068  940 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 startx             

10471 jerome    17   0  2268  616  524 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 xinit              

10486 jerome    16   0  3580 1012  888 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 sh                 

10489 jerome    18   0  3584 1084  944 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 sh                 

10496 jerome    19   0  2964  916  712 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 ssh-agent          

10500 jerome    16   0 11468 4908 4104 S  0.0  1.9   0:00.43 xfce4-session      

10502 jerome    15   0 18400 7548 5664 S  0.0  3.0   0:00.47 xfce-mcs-manage    

10505 jerome    16   0 12840 6768 5112 S  0.0  2.7   0:00.98 xfwm4              

10507 jerome    16   0 12436 6956 5124 R  0.0  2.7   0:01.43 xftaskbar4         

10509 jerome    16   0 17612 8212 6112 S  0.0  3.2   0:01.45 xfdesktop          

10511 jerome    15   0 20552  11m 7992 S  0.0  4.7   0:01.76 xfce4-panel        

10513 jerome    16   0 26296 9088 7596 S  0.0  3.6   0:00.24 evolution-alarm    

10515 jerome    16   0  5356 2476 1856 S  0.0  1.0   0:00.06 gconfd-2           

10517 jerome    16   0  6368 2708 2132 S  0.0  1.1   0:00.04 bonobo-activati    

10518 jerome    16   0 26296 9088 7596 S  0.0  3.6   0:00.00 evolution-alarm    

10519 jerome    15   0 26296 9088 7596 S  0.0  3.6   0:00.00 evolution-alarm    

10521 jerome    16   0 24188 6740 5332 S  0.0  2.6   0:00.06 evolution-data-    

10522 jerome    16   0 24188 6740 5332 S  0.0  2.6   0:00.00 evolution-data-    

10523 jerome    15   0 24188 6740 5332 S  0.0  2.6   0:00.00 evolution-data-    

10530 jerome    15   0 24188 6740 5332 S  0.0  2.6   0:00.00 evolution-data-    

10535 jerome    20   0 24188 6740 5332 S  0.0  2.6   0:00.00 evolution-data-    

10537 jerome    15   0 14256 9.8m 4160 S  0.0  3.9   0:05.79 wish               

10540 jerome    16   0  3584 1220  988 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.00 mozilla-launche    

10554 jerome    15   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   7:22.05 firefox-bin        

10558 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

10559 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.38 firefox-bin        

10561 jerome    15   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.57 firefox-bin        

10904 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11303 jerome    15   0  4072 1596 1312 S  0.0  0.6   0:00.02 bash               

11309 jerome    17   0  3580 1096  964 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 startx             

11322 jerome    17   0  2268  616  524 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 xinit              

11323 root      15   0  155m 9.8m 2136 S  0.0  3.9   0:00.45 X                  

11340 jerome    17   0  3580 1016  892 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 sh                 

11345 jerome    15   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11346 jerome    15   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11347 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11348 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11349 jerome    16   0  104m  74m  22m S  0.0 29.9   0:00.00 firefox-bin        

11350 jerome    15   0  2044  976  744 R  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 top    
```

----------

## TTK

Mais d'où sortent tous ces process xfce4 ?

Ton .xinitrc ne semble pas pris en compte. Il est executable ? Un ptit ls -l .xinitrc pour t'en assurer.

Edit: euh, j'ai dit une connerie là. Si tu as fait ce top a partir du .xinitrc comme je te le suggerais c'est qu'il est pris en compte ... Pas d'autre idée.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Mais d'où sortent tous ces process xfce4 ?
> 
> Ton .xinitrc ne semble pas pris en compte. Il est executable ? Un ptit ls -l .xinitrc pour t'en assurer.

 

Je suis sous Xfce4. Fluxbox est lancé sur une deuxième session de X (startx -- :2).

----------

## _kal_

Cela peut venir du fait que tu est passé en UTF8 (si c'est el cas). Plus d'info ici :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_Fluxbox#utf-8

Perso moi j'arrive a pallier au probleme de lancement en mettant fr_FR en locale avant le lancement, mais j'arrive pas a recup' automatiquement l'utf8 une fois que fluxbox est lancé. J'avais donc deux possibilité :

Changer de WM

Repasser en iso8859-15 en attendant que l'utf8 se démocratise d'avantage.

Bon bah suis repassé en iso  :Sad: 

----------

## TTK

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *TTK wrote:*   Mais d'où sortent tous ces process xfce4 ?
> 
> Ton .xinitrc ne semble pas pris en compte. Il est executable ? Un ptit ls -l .xinitrc pour t'en assurer. 
> 
> Je suis sous Xfce4. Fluxbox est lancé sur une deuxième session de X (startx -- :2).

 

Oki

Je sais pas comment ça marche avec 2 X ... pourquoi tu n'essaies pas d'en lancer un seul ?

Et ton .xinitrc, il est executable ?

'faut pas mettre un truc comme -display :2 derrière startfluxbox ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Cela peut venir du fait que tu est passé en UTF8 (si c'est el cas). Plus d'info ici :
> 
> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_Fluxbox#utf-8
> 
> Perso moi j'arrive a pallier au probleme de lancement en mettant fr_FR en locale avant le lancement, mais j'arrive pas a recup' automatiquement l'utf8 une fois que fluxbox est lancé. J'avais donc deux possibilité :
> ...

 

Je vais regarder ça de plus près...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Oki
> 
> Je sais pas comment ça marche avec 2 X ... pourquoi tu n'essaies pas d'en lancer un seul ?
> 
> Et ton .xinitrc, il est executable ?
> ...

 

Le problème ne vient pas de là. Fluxbox ne fonctionne pas mieux s'il est lancé dans une première session de X.

----------

## TTK

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème ne vient pas de là. Fluxbox ne fonctionne pas mieux s'il est lancé dans une première session de X.

 

Ok, mais pourquoi tu n'as aucun process fluxbox dans ton top ??

C'est tout de même étrange. Tu veux pas mettre le top après un sleep dans le xinitrc et lancer une seule session X pour voir ?

Sinon c'est vrai que l'utf8 pose visiblement des pbs avec fluxbox. Y'a des threads là dessus partout sur les forums.

(Yo, t'es passé gugu !! Maintenant tu dois trouver tout seul les solutions de tous tes pbs  :Wink: )

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Cela peut venir du fait que tu est passé en UTF8 (si c'est el cas). Plus d'info ici :
> 
> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_Fluxbox#utf-8
> 
> Perso moi j'arrive a pallier au probleme de lancement en mettant fr_FR en locale avant le lancement, mais j'arrive pas a recup' automatiquement l'utf8 une fois que fluxbox est lancé. J'avais donc deux possibilité :
> ...

 

Je confirme. Le problème venait bien de l'UTF-8.

----------

